# thread list links disabled



## donnc (Nov 4, 2009)

At some point in the last week or so, coincident with a conspicuous graphics change, thread lists effectively lost their links. I can see a thread title "Support Request Template", but I can't read it. (Sorry!)

It's rendered in a blue hue that suggests it would be a link to the thread in question, but when the mouse cursor passes over that text it appears the browser does not recognize it as such: normally the href would appear in the status bar at the bottom of my browser window, and in fact nothing happens when I click there.

I went so far as to fiddle with the page source text. The problem is not there, the immediate page is OK anyway. From what I can tell, it's in the "forumdisplay.css" sheet, but when I download that with the supplied parameters, I get something that works when substituted for the remote css.php page ... so can't help much with that.* Similarly, if I misspell <div ... class="threadlist">, the page starts working, so the breakage is somehow related to that element.

Hope that helps!

* what I did:
1. a. view source for a forum page
b. save as fx.html
c. view fx.html and verify effectively no links in thread list, just as in the remote page.
2. a. visit css.php?styleid=13&langid=1&d=1264215431&td=ltr&sheet=forumdisplay.css
b. save as fd.css
3 a. edit fx.html, replacing the above stylesheet reference with "fd.css"
b. view fx.html in browser, now enjoying access to threads.
c. scratch head over what that means; wonder where the complexity of web interfaces reaches the point of diminishing returns.

I'm using FireFox, 2.0.0.22pre. I don't believe I will be able to use anything else in the near future.


----------



## CraigAB (Apr 12, 2008)

Why are you using FireFox 2.x??? I thought that support had stopped for that branch?? FireFox is up to 3.6. Have you tried it with MS IE 7 or 8??? Or FireFox 3.6???


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

...or Opera, or Safari, or Chrome...


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

donnc said:


> At some point in the last week or so, coincident with a conspicuous graphics change, thread lists effectively lost their links. I can see a thread title "Support Request Template", but I can't read it. (Sorry!)
> 
> It's rendered in a blue hue that suggests it would be a link to the thread in question, but when the mouse cursor passes over that text it appears the browser does not recognize it as such: normally the href would appear in the status bar at the bottom of my browser window, and in fact nothing happens when I click there........................


I do not see what you are seeing, could be your browser.
Just to be safe, what do you mean exactly by "thread list"?

Thanks for feed-back


----------



## donnc (Nov 4, 2009)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> I do not see what you are seeing, could be your browser.
> Just to be safe, what do you mean exactly by "thread list"?


Actually I don't see what I was seeing, either - working again now. Oh, well!

The thread list is the page that displays the titles (and other information) of the threads in a forum.


----------

